# Shortest Street in the World in Wick, Scotland



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

Ebenezer Place is the shortest street in the world...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/12/ebenezer-place-shortest-street-in-world.html


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 7, 2014)

Yonge street Toronto being arguably uh..  ,probably the longest.

Yonge street Toronto longest--or not 

"This claim rests on the rather tenuous claim that that the 1,896  kilometre length of Yonge Street from Queen’s Quay on Toronto’s  Harbourfront to Rainy River via Highway 11, at the Minnesota-Ontario  border is in fact, the longest continuous “street.”

http://spacing.ca/toronto/2011/04/13/the-end-of-yonge-street/


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 7, 2014)

Haven't been to Wick..yet.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 20, 2014)

Scotland also has the world's shortest scheduled flight  between the two Orkney Islands, Westray and Papa Westray.  It's schedulled at 1 minute 30 seconds,  but usually takes less than one minute.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> Scotland also has the world's shortest scheduled flight  between the two Orkney Islands, Westray and Papa Westray.  It's schedulled at 1 minute 30 seconds,  but usually takes less than one minute.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2014)

I have visted Wick many years ago...can't say I remember even seeing that street..


----------

